

Ask HN: Does thread based webservice scale with websockets? - filipedeschamps

Will it suffer the same problems of concurrency vs threads or not?
======
wmf
It depends on your runtime and your scalability goal. 10,000 threads is
possible in some circumstances but 1M is probably not possible.

~~~
filipedeschamps
But for every socket, the webservice will open 1 thread?

~~~
wmf
That's one way to design it.

~~~
filipedeschamps
But since it's thread based, it's going to be default, right?

